# Wishing Well drink



## ll2buzz (Jul 30, 2010)

[ol][*]Found this bottle when I was scuba diving and would like to have more info on it and the value.[*]It is from National Dry LTD. but could not find any info on it on the net.
 [/ol]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello Luc,

 Welcome to the forum & thanks for bringing the Wishing Well soda. I could swear I've seen one mighty similar, recently...

 I found a great Canadian Soda Site of the Tim Maitland Collection. 





 The capper and a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kee Kola hail from there.

 Did'ya find yours with what appears to be a pale blue paint on the lettering, or was that highlighted by you? Let's see more Canadian glass, please.

 You might ask one of the moderators to move this to the Soda Section, several floors below. There's a highly attuned group there, that probably would like to see this, and may not regularly check in here.


----------



## ll2buzz (Jul 31, 2010)

Erik,

 Your bottle seems to be older and also in good shape. Thanks for the info


----------

